
A list of beginner-friendly NLP projects–using pre-trained models - calebkaiser
https://towardsdatascience.com/a-list-of-beginner-friendly-nlp-projects-using-pre-trained-models-dc4768b4bec0
======
wodenokoto
> Language identification is notoriously tricky.

No. Language identification is surprisingly easy. Simple naive bayes performs
really well on character level.

